# Pr after masters degree



## mcbenly (Dec 8, 2011)

Hi, 

Can anyone tell me how the permanent residency is given after masters degree ? 


Regards


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

I;m not exactly sure what you mean but to get PR you have to apply for a visa and have skills on the SOL. People can get PR without having a degree.

Dolly


----------



## mcbenly (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for your reply .. 

But I want to know what are the chances to get PR after completing masters degree. And what happens after PR ?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2011)

You won't get PR 'just' because you have a masters or any other degree. Even if you studied in Australia.

You need to meet all of the criteria and apply with everyone else and you may or may not get it


----------



## abetterlife (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi,

I think you will need to supply a little more info.
Where did you complete your masters?
If in Australia how long have you been here studying?
Is there an occupation on the SOL list that is directly related to your qualification?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

what happens after PR? what is it that you want to know?
It is not only masters degree, you have to have the minimum required experience as well, have you bothered reading the immi site?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

what happens after PR? what is it that you want to know?
It is not only masters degree, you have to have the minimum required experience as well, have you bothered reading the immi site?


----------



## Kurai (Oct 1, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> what happens after PR? what is it that you want to know?
> It is not only masters degree, you have to have the minimum required experience as well, have you bothered reading the immi site?


Actually, only a recognised course from a recognised Australian university will suffice, as long as it meets the minimum Australian study requirement. Students who graduate from an Australian University do NOT need work experience as long as they have an occupation on the SOL, have positive skills assessment and apply within 6 months of degree conferral.

mcbenly: refer to Skilled – Independent (Residence) visa (subclass 885) for more information. See if you can pass the new points test. I do know the new points test makes it harder for students to obtain PR.


----------

